# Got my XM Radio at Best Buy today!!!!!!



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

I am really excited and have this incredible rush after buying my XM radio. I went to Best Buy last night and I was told they didnt have any, I got a little ticked off and left.

I called this morning as soon as they opened and I was told they had 1. I asked the guy, who was very friendly, to put it aside for me and he did.

I went down at about noon and picked it up and I was told they had no home kits or car kits. But they did have 1 Delphi Boombox left so I got that too and for some reason the lady at the cash register took 70 dollars off the total and thne took off the 50 dollars from my coupon. So the total of $243.78 came down to $123.78 and I still have my 60 dolalr rebate to send in for the receiver to it is actually $63.78 for the receiver and boombox. So I left Best Buy and headed home.

I got home opened all my boxes and got started. I called and setup everything. Got free activation and my first month free. I plugged everything in and went to place the antenna and had a hard time. Being in a small rural town on a mountain in CT it is hard to get any reception. I tried everywhere, roofs, hanging out windows, on window sills, everywhere. I dropped the antenna under my bed and I got 3 bars of signal. So I set it up there and left it. Turned it on (its not active yet so I get demo channels, gotta wait til 7 tonight to have it active) and I love it. The quality of the sound is great the equipment is very attractive and I was surprised by the sound that the boom box provided. 

Thanks to this forum and XMFan.com for helping my find a great deal on my XM equipment.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Wow, nice price!! :righton:
Glad to here your liking it, let us know what you think after it's activated.
I went to Best Buy yesterday as well, I took my $50.00 coupon to get the cassette adapter and they were all out. 
I even called another Best Buy in my area and they were out.


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

Surprisingly enough my radio was activated an hour after I posted this. I was surprised at how fast it went.


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

Whats this coupon and rebate? I checked my BB ad and didn't see anything about it...a delphi home kit, boombox or another car kit would be awesome


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

I forgot the link and info but it was either on this board or XMFan.com. BB doesnt have it mentioned because its an online coupon that you print out and the rebate is an online rebate.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Dishdude, here's where the info is regarding the coupons:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10706


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

Thanks John!
I printed out the coupon and I am going to swing by BestBuy...are they going to give me a hard time about this coupon being printed out on my printer?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

No, it was meant to be printed out on a printer.


----------



## Tim (Apr 24, 2002)

AJ- I don't think you'll be able to take advantage of the $60 rebate. Using the coupon is your "offer". To get the rebate you'll need to send in your receipt, and the receipt will show you used the coupon. You still got a great deal though. I also used the $50.00 coupons on 4 kits and the receiver.


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

Peopl have done it. The rebate is something totaly seperate from the coupon. The coupon was only for this month and the rebate has been around since May.


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

Well I went to the local BestBuy, and of course they were out of both the home kit and the car kit. I hate them.


----------



## Tim (Apr 24, 2002)

> Well I went to the local BestBuy, and of course they were out of both the home kit and the car kit. I hate them.


Circuit City is taking "The Coupon"  ....Today is the last day that it can be used.



> Peopl have done it. The rebate is something totaly seperate from the coupon. The coupon was only for this month and the rebate has been around since May.


I don't doubt that people have send away for the rebate, but I'd like to hear from somebody who actually got the dough. "This offer cannot be combined with other offers" indicates that separate deals cannot be combined.

Also that would be a mighty fast turnaraound on the rebate check if somebody was able to get it. The coupons as you say did not come out until the first week of December which would mean someone used the coupon, sent in for the rebate, and got the money back in roughly 3 weeks?? That would be the fastest rebate check I've heard of. Again, I'm not saying it can't be done, but has anyone actually *RECEIVED* the rebate when sending in a receipt that used the coupon?

Myself, I'd let XM keep the $60, I got a great deal with the coupons, and I'd like to think that the $60 will help keep XM financially sound enough to continue to send programming to my SkyFi


----------



## SOCAL XMER (Oct 11, 2002)

:righton: welcome to the world of XMride:


----------

